# Auddict Hexeract or Vengeance Avenger?



## Paul Owen (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello forum peeps, 

As the title would suggest, I'm looking at either of these and am in a pickle as to which one I choose. 

I mainly write cinematic/metal tracks and need dirty synths for riffs and pads/pulses etc. 
I'm no programmer (ashamed to say) and am more about the presets which can be tweaked slightly (I'm no programmer).

Any suggestion is welcomed...pros/cons of both. Ease of use? CPU strains? Sound quality? Restrictions on usage (don't know what codemeter is but it hasn't gone down well with Avenger users I believe). 

I'm running a fu*king old iMac mid 2010 with 16gb RAM. CPU/GPU are stock. 3TB external FireWire 800 HDD. 

Thanks team 

All the best 

P


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi Paul,

while looking on your needs I am wondering a bit about the two opinions you have chosen out of the many more out there.

I have both and wont really recommend in your case.

Avenger is really, really complex but has the advantage of many (pricy) expansions to choose from. And it has for example a build in drum module that you maybe never use. And has high demands on cpu (since christmas I was working on an old i-3 win 7 PC with 8 GB ram).

Hexeract on the other hand (in my mind) has never been finished and I doubt it will be develloped much further, it is really something special for a very special user target and that includes mainly sounddesigners who want to build there own patches and have tried out lots of other things before.

So if Omnisphere as the usual first choice is to pricy (thats why I dont have it) and it has to be a synth (from your description I would first think of some kontakt libs like for example from Keep Forest, but there are lots of others out there, just cause you mentioned metal) I think the U-He stuff for example or other more "common" synths might be a better choice or something from Tone2 which is very easy to use but has no focus on metal (which might be valid for most synths) as another example. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Minko (Jan 6, 2020)

I run VPS Avenger on a iMac 2011 top model and extended to 32 gb ram. I have no problems, but do my sound design and print it or put VI zero latency off in Studio One.

I like this synth because it is very versatile. And I understand it. Although it might have much more than I will use. I bought it because EDM stuff.

You already have NI Komplete or Omnisphere? Because there are a lot of options for those.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm not wild about Hexeract: it's kinda half-finished and it doesn't do much that most other sample-based synths can't do. If you want FM and sampling (plus granular), Tracktion's Biotek2 is more well-rounded, aimed at the same space - cinematic hybrid synth. And it goes on sale reasonably often - assuming you're asking about these because of sales. It's practically designed for pulses in that it has an LFO sequencer that can run through quite complex arrangements. SPC's Arcsyn (a non-sampling synth) has a similar concept - I think Arcsyn got there first with the LFO-sequencing idea. Arcsyn is one of those under-the-radar synths that sounds very good BTW.

Avenger is very flexible, has a good arp/sequencer implementation for pulses and has a reasonably comprehensive built-in library, though there are a lot of relatively pricey expansions as well - these go on sale as well from time to time and are mostly very dance oriented. Whether the Codemeter thing matters to you is for you to decide. The process does run in the background all the time unless you disable it from the Preferences pane (ofc you have to remember to restart it when you want to run Avenger). That background operation ticks off a lot of people, particularly those who didn't sign up for copy protection like that when Avenger first came out. I'd have preferred iLok simply because I already have the infrastructure and now have three different dongle-oriented schemes running. It's also a bit unclear how the three-month licence reset thing will work out in practice.


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for the responses everyone, it's helpful to know all this stuff. It's a shame about Hexeract as it sounds great but I'm not gonna buy anything that is not completed (as suggested). Looking like I'm heading towards Avenger at this point. Hopefully my system can handle it. 

Thanks again 

P


----------



## VinRice (Jan 21, 2020)

Have both. Avenger gets used, Hexeract does not.


----------



## Mikelo (Jan 23, 2020)

Avenger is quite deceiving. Most think its just an EDM synth but couldn't be further from the truth.
The included patches and expansions can easily be made to sound dirty (rock/metal).
The amount of built in effects is not only of great quality but also staggering.
Oddly enough I am selling my license for VPS Avenger (it's currently in buy/sell forum and also includes Trance Invasion Expansion).
Not selling because I dont like thr synth, just selling to fund a new guitar.


----------

